# iFrame Größe varrieren lassen



## CatchMe (31. Juli 2004)

Hi Jungs/Mädels, 

hab hier ein kleines Problem. Hoffe das diese Frage noch nicht ins Forum gepostet wurde..hab bei "suchen" nix gefunden. 

Ich habe auf meiner Homepage einen iFrame. Ich möchte, dass sich dieser nach der Größe der HTML dateien anpasst, so dass nie eine Scrollleiste entsteht. 
Ich habe die komplett Homepage in Slices unterteilt, einer dieser Slices entspricht dem iFrame. Hier der Quellcode:

<iframe border="0"frameborder="0"scrolling="auto"marginheight="0"marginwidth="0" WIDTH=800 HEIGHT=800 name=IFrame src="start.html">start</iframe>

Kann man das so einstellen, dass das funktioniert? 

Danke schonmal im voraus 

Gruß CatchMe


----------



## da_Dj (31. Juli 2004)

Wenn du bei Breite/Höhe keine festen Werte nimmst ist es wahrscheinlicher, dass er sich variieren lässt  Also da mit Prozentangaben arbeiten anstatt festen Pixelwerten. Und scrolling sollte auf no stehen um die Balken nicht da zu haben.


----------



## CatchMe (31. Juli 2004)

ja, das ist klar. aber er soll sich ja genau den texten anpassen, so das die homepage vernünftig abschließen kann mit einem border. Bis auf die Breite des Frames, die muss bei 800px bleiben


----------



## EchseKiuta (31. Juli 2004)

genau das ist auch mein problem! es uss doch zu machen sein, das sich der iframe in der höhe genau dem jeweiligen html-dokument anpasst!


----------



## Danie (5. August 2004)

Hallo,

würde mich auch interessieren. Kennt jemand eine Lösung
Vielleicht auch ohne Slices, wer weis....


mfg


----------

